# Mangusta? Anybody know what this is?



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Delete


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Road version of a Mongoose. I think the chrome versions were Columbus tubing.

I saw it on CL, too. It looks decent, but I think the price is ambitious for what it is.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

That's the nicest Mangusta I've ever seen. Shoddy cable routing, tho.

Based on the condition of the Columbus frame & (gorgeous) fork, plus the Campagnolo parts, the bicycle's rarity, and remembering that 1985 was a very good year, it's actually a good price. What do you think these went for new?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think they were just about that price new, maybe slightly higher.

If we weren't in an economic abyss, yes, it would be a good price. As it is, very few AU students will shell out that much for an old bike with antiquated components, and it has little/no collector appeal.

Campy 980 is not a selling point, oddball seat binder bolt, and I would guess it needs a complete overhaul. There also appears to be blemishes on the top tube.

If you are local, may be worth a look, but not worth asking price, IMO, and I'm a sucker for old crap.

There is/was a Bob Jackson in Tucson that is more appealing, in a number of ways, from the same seller:

http://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/1613216444.html


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

The Mangusta's I remember were a step down from the Columbus frame model for sale here; they had frame tubing sourced from one of the Japanese companies, and those sold in the mid $300 range. The graphics used a different & larger (proportional to the frame tube) font. It's possible I'm thinking of a Mangusta model that had an aluminum main triangle mated to alloy steel seat and chainstays. On these, there was a screw (and maybe loc-tite) that joined the seatstay to the seat lug.

You would have to go back to the late 1970's to buy a Columbus framed bike for $300. It just couldn't be done in 1985.

I'll bet that Bob Jackson is a nice riding bike. Funny, but it's the Jackson bike that I'm underwhelmed by re. the parts selection, & it looks like it needs detailing (after the overhaul). Check out the braze-on for the generator!


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd rather have this Mangusta:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw a couple Mangustas in the flesh when I was a teen. Most beautiful car on the road at the time. I remember the Road & Track review. They hated it. Miserable workmanship they said. Horrible handling. Shift linkage they said felt like it was lubed with gravel. Lots of grunt with the Ford(?) engine, though.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

the link is broken. I don;t know if this is what it looked like:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

bicyclerepairman said:


> I'll bet that Bob Jackson is a nice riding bike. Funny, but it's the Jackson bike that I'm underwhelmed by re. the parts selection, & it looks like it needs detailing (after the overhaul). Check out the braze-on for the generator!


The crank on the Jackson is worth nearly what he is asking for the bike.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Bingo!*



Andy69 said:


> the link is broken. I don;t know if this is what it looked like:


Yeah, that's the one.....


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

*Here's the actual bike.*

Delete


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This. And yes I do know this is a old thread.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10152403612362427&type=1


----------

